# WinCC flexible Einheitenumschaltung



## NewPLC (23 März 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Variante wie ich Einheiten im WinCC flexible umschalten kann. Die Einheit selbst ist kein Problem. Aber die Ein-/Ausgabevariable hat je nach Einheit ein anderes Darstellungsformat (Anzahl Vor- und Nachkommastellen).
Wie wird das bei Siemens gelöst?
Andere Anbieter haben im Panel eine Einheitenumschaltung integriert?
Oder werden Siemens Panels nur in Deutschland verwendet?

Gruss
NewPLC


----------



## mike_roh_soft (23 März 2011)

Hi,
ich kann speziell dazu nicht wirklich helfen aber es gibt ja im WinCC flex die Sprachumschaltung... evtl. ist hier auch eine derartige Einheitenumschaltung integriert?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da nichts gibt!
Wenn es tatsächlich nichts gibt könnte man eine Sprachvariable setzen und anhand dieser die Ausgaben bedingt steuern, was aber bestimmt sehr aufwändig wäre.

Gruß Mike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2011)

NewPLC schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche eine Variante wie ich Einheiten im WinCC flexible umschalten kann. Die Einheit selbst ist kein Problem. Aber die Ein-/Ausgabevariable hat je nach Einheit ein anderes Darstellungsformat (Anzahl Vor- und Nachkommastellen).
> Wie wird das bei Siemens gelöst?
> ...



Das gibt es bei flex nicht, Siemens geht einfach davon aus, das nur die
dummen deutschen bei Siemens kaufen. 
Es stellt sich als recht problematisch da wenn Mann eine einfache Umschaltung
von mm nach Zoll machen möchte. Nachkommastelen in der Laufzeit ändern 
geht einfach nicht.


----------



## NewPLC (24 März 2011)

Na ja, die Resonanz auf meinen Beitrag hält sich in Grenzen.
Bin ich wirklich der einzige, der Einheiten umschalten muss?
Wer hat schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt?
Hat jemand eine brauchbare Lösung?

Gruss
NewPLC


----------



## StefanK (24 März 2011)

*LineareSkalierung*

Hi,
auf die schnelle würde ich es mal in Flex mit der 'LineareSkalierung' probieren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 März 2011)

Mach entsprechend viele Eingabefenster, wie du anhand der Einheitenumschaltung brauchst.
Lege diese übereinander und zeige die Fenster abhängig von der vorgewählten Einheit an.


----------



## netmaster (24 März 2011)

Ich habe selber sowas auch noch nie gebraucht, würde aber hier auch unterschiedliche Felder übereinander legen und ein/aus blenden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2011)

Das mit den "mehreren Fenstern übereinander" treibt mir ein bißchen die Gänsehaut über den Rücken. Egal - Hauptsache man blickt da hinterher noch durch 

Wie wäre es damit, dass du eine entsprechende Information an die SPS gibst und hier dann entsprechend dieser Info die Ausgabe-Variablen umrechnest ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2011)

mit den übereinander legen sehe ich auch nicht gerade als besonders
günstig an, beachtet werden muss dabei das mann den Metrischen und
meinetwegen Zölligen Eingabefeldern eine eigne Ebene vorsieht, damit sie
später besser bearbeiten kann.

Was mir noch einfallen würde währe vlt ein String Ein bzw. Ausgabefeld zu
nehmen und die umrechnung in der Steuerung machen und dort auch das
Komma entsprechen dann schieben.


----------



## NewPLC (24 März 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Die Umrechnnung könnte in der SPS erfolgen. Nur das Hauptproblem liegt in  den unterschiedlichen Zahlenformaten. So ist je nach Masseinheit das Komma an einem andern Ort, oder es hat gar kein Komma.

Das ganze als String Ein-/Ausgabefeld zu programmieren hat den Nachteil, dass die Eingabe-Grenzwerte kompliziert überprüft werden müssen.

Mit verschiedenen Ebenen zu arbeiten und für jede Masseinheit eine andere Ebene zu nehmen ginge auch. 
Nur auch die Ebenen sind nicht gerade komfortabel. Wer weiss später noch was wo in welcher Ebene programmiert ist? Die Ebeben lassen sich ja nicht umbenennen. Und wenn 2 Felder übereinander liegen sieht man es nicht mal, ausser man schaltet sich durch alle Ebenen durch.

Ich verstehe nicht warum Siemens nicht in der Lage ist, solche grundlegenden Funktionen in eine Visualisierungssoftware zu integrieren.

Gruss
NewPLC


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2011)

NewPLC schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum Siemens nicht in der Lage ist, solche grundlegenden Funktionen in eine Visualisierungssoftware zu integrieren.


 
Willkommen im Club


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2011)

Nur mal so zum Verständnis ... zwischen welchen Einheiten mußt du denn umschalten und warum wirkt sich das auf das Komma aus ?

Da ich leider nicht weiß, was du da umschalten willst kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, ob eine andere Visu das ggf. könnte. In Visual Studio würde mir dazu aber auch nichts Automatisches einfallen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

NewPLC schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum Siemens nicht in der Lage ist, solche grundlegenden Funktionen in eine Visualisierungssoftware zu integrieren.



Das sage mir bitte, welche PLC-VISU-Software diese "grundlegende" 
Funktion kann. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Anworten.

Frank


----------



## NewPLC (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das sage mir bitte, welche PLC-VISU-Software diese "grundlegende"
> Funktion kann. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Anworten.
> 
> Frank


 
Mir fallen da spontan folgende ein: B&R, Zenon, Visiwin, Sigmatek (Lasal).

Bei der Umschaltung von "mm" zu "inch" ist es notwendig das Komma zu schieben.

Gruss
NewPLC


----------

